# Sign from Big Al



## TucAl (Sep 1, 2009)

Al passed away several weeks ago - I had written in Buddy's Mom's thread about signs our pets give us - and the sign that our golden Tucson gave us after he passed away in 2009.

We had made reservations for our annual trip we took with Al (& Tucson) in Wisconsin before he passed away. We canceled the reservation afterwards but on second thought decided to go. We knew it would be bittersweet but we wanted to take the hikes, visit the places we had gone with him every year for quite a while now.

We got out of the car for dinner on Friday and my husband said "Look" and there was the most beautiful rainbow I'd ever seen - it stretched from one end of town to the other, bright, distinct colors. When we told our innkeeper about it, he said that was odd - they never get rainbows on that side of town. It took me a bit, of course, but laying in bed, thinking about that rainbow....Rainbow Bridge....it hit me - Al was giving us the sign - that he is at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for us.

I try to remember the warm feeling that realization gave me - especially at night which is the worst for me. I still take a quick walk outside before going in and turning on the night lights we had for him. I walk up the stairs and imagine Al walking beside me in those slow deliberate steps which he did every night of his 13 1/2 years with us.....Love you, Al - always have, always will.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

That's beautiful sign, I am so glad your boy sent you that rainbow. Your boys want you to know they are ok and they love you as much as you love them. Yes, they are still with us and they are walking with us on their silent way. This shall pass, we will be together again.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Yep, they give signs. We lost our Gizmo almost 3 years ago. Not a golden, but such a wonderful dog just the same. Many times, especially now with having Finley here, different things happen and we just have to say, it's Gizzy. My granddaughter, who will be 4 in Feb, every once in a while will point up toward the ceiling and say "it's Gizmo". She talks about her every couple of weeks or so. She shouldn't really even remember her. But she does, and Gizzy loved her so.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Jorgee got sick three weeks before she passed and then got better. My husband usually always gets up before me during the week, after she got sick, every morning I would lay in bed waiting to hear her get up (nails on the linoleum) and dreading I wouldn't. The morning after she passed I laid in bed crying because I knew that morning I would not hear her. 

She passed on a Thursday and I wasn't alone in the house until the next Monday. On Monday, I went down in the basement to do something and I know I heard her nails on the linoleum waiting for me to come back up, which was a normal thing for her to do. Then later that day I was out watering the flowers and I heard the dog door flap, which was impossible because I had closed the dog door with the slider that locks it.

People think I'm crazy, but I really think she knew what a hard time I was having and she wanted to telling me she was OK. One night I even had a very vivid dream of her and woke up thinking she was there.

I don't think they want us to be sad because they know they are waiting for us to join them when it is our time.


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

Wendi said:


> Jorgee got sick three weeks before she passed and then got better. My husband usually always gets up before me during the week, after she got sick, every morning I would lay in bed waiting to hear her get up (nails on the linoleum) and dreading I wouldn't. The morning after she passed I laid in bed crying because I knew that morning I would not hear her.
> 
> She passed on a Thursday and I wasn't alone in the house until the next Monday. On Monday, I went down in the basement to do something and I know I heard her nails on the linoleum waiting for me to come back up, which was a normal thing for her to do. Then later that day I was out watering the flowers and I heard the dog door flap, which was impossible because I had closed the dog door with the slider that locks it.
> 
> ...


 
Wendi, I could have written this post myself. My Max passed over summer. I knew when school started it was going to be so hard but wasn't prepared for how hard it would be when I dropped my daughter off at school and walked into an empty house. No one to talk to, no one to take care of, no one to hear around the house. 

I swear I can hear him coming up the stairs, hitting my bedroom door to get in, see his shadow under my door, hear him walking on the tile or see him out of the corner of my eye. 

I too had woke up one morning, in that hazy minute I heard barking and thought "oh, gosh, I got to go let Max in". For that second he was here and then I had to wake up. That second was so beautiful. 

I have his pic taped to my screen right now and I hope that he is playing with everyone's doggy here at Rainbow ridge. And I hope he's the first thing I see when I pass. :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a beautiful sign from a very special boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Al*



TucAl said:


> Al passed away several weeks ago - I had written in Buddy's Mom's thread about signs our pets give us - and the sign that our golden Tucson gave us after he passed away in 2009.
> 
> We had made reservations for our annual trip we took with Al (& Tucson) in Wisconsin before he passed away. We canceled the reservation afterwards but on second thought decided to go. We knew it would be bittersweet but we wanted to take the hikes, visit the places we had gone with him every year for quite a while now.
> 
> ...


Thank you SO MUCH for sharing your beautiful experience with us. I believe with my whole heart that this was Al, sending you a sign.
You reminded me about my Smooch. The day we put her to sleep, my friend told me she saw a Rainbow and just knew at the time, that it was Smooch, telling us she was safe at the Rainbow Bridge!!!


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

It is so sweet to hear from them. They are always with us. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Wow, something similar happened to me, never thought it was Rainbow Bridge. When I had to send my Goliath to the bridge, when I got home from the vets a summer thunderstorm within 15 minutes. It didn't last long, but there was a rainbow that could be seen from my backyard right after. I never put two and two together. I remember at the time just thinking I was glad the storm did not hit earlier when I had to carry him from the porch into my car.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful stories. I truly believe they give us signs and don't want us to be sad.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow what a beautiful sign from Al, thanks for telling us about it  Whenever I see a rainbow I always think it's Daisy and all our precious dogs smiling down saying hi.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> Wow, something similar happened to me, never thought it was Rainbow Bridge. When I had to send my Goliath to the bridge, when I got home from the vets a summer thunderstorm within 15 minutes. It didn't last long, but there was a rainbow that could be seen from my backyard right after. I never put two and two together. I remember at the time just thinking I was glad the storm did not hit earlier when I had to carry him from the porch into my car.


We took a trip to DR last December, I was so sad, it was the first time after my Bud left that I did not have to worry about leaving him behind, screening the sky thru airplane window for any sign but nothing.
Then on the airport, waiting for a transfer I looked at the sky, there was the most beautiful rainbow I've ever seen, my Bud sent it to his mammy.


----------

